# Combat film...



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Rock, mi hai fatto venir voglia di aprire questa discussione... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye9J4nQrz5s&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*ecco un altro grandissimo film...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATEjQhdfA8U&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

*è arrivata la cazzara*

quando arriva l'intervallo?Mi scappa la pipì...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando arriva l'intervallo?Mi scappa la pipì...


Se svacchi questo post ti faccio fucilare senza corte marziale e ultima sigaretta!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se svacchi questo post ti faccio fucilare senza corte marziale e ultima sigaretta!



ok vado...ma tu pensa che ti sto facendo un lavoretto coi fiocchi per farmi perdonare


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*ok...*



Asudem ha detto:


> ok vado...ma tu pensa che ti sto facendo un lavoretto coi fiocchi per farmi perdonare


 perdonata!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok vado...ma tu pensa che ti sto facendo un lavoretto coi fiocchi per farmi perdonare



Se fosse vero non riusciresti a scrivere... e comunque non importunare mio marito


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> perdonata!



Porco!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fosse vero non riusciresti a scrivere... e comunque non importunare mio marito









  col pensiero faccio delle acrobazie che manco te le sogni...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col pensiero faccio delle acrobazie che manco te le sogni...


Traditrice!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Traditrice!


vabbè, 'petta che mi concentro anche sulle tue tette , va'


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fosse vero non riusciresti a scrivere... e comunque non importunare mio marito





Lettrice ha detto:


> Porco!


questo è niente!!
dovevi vederli stamattina come tubavano, sembravano  due mufloni..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo è niente!!
> dovevi vederli stamattina come tubavano, sembravano  due mufloni..



state svaccando il tred del mio muflone, racchione!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)




----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

*plin plon comunicazione di servizio*

ne ho messo sotto un altro


_Another One Bites The Dust_


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


scusa molti...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*che dolce...*



Asudem ha detto:


> scusa molti...


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 miiiiiii se ora risponde asu con i baci dei controbaci mi prendo il nick ed emigro


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiiiii se ora risponde asu con i baci dei controbaci mi prendo il nick ed emigro


sono così romantica in questo periodo...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono così romantica in questo periodo...


bel popò di puttanino


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bel popò di puttanino


 contienila


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiiiii se ora risponde asu con i baci dei controbaci mi prendo il nick ed emigro
















certo che il tono marziale della discussione è andato a farsi fottere definitivamente!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bel popò di puttanino





Minerva ha detto:


> contienila



racchie antipatiche..
se son dura rompete se son sdolcinata pure


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Rock, mi hai fatto venir voglia di aprire questa discussione...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye9J4nQrz5s&feature=related


Bel thread. Grazie


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*

Allora, partiamo dal passato. Un classico di sempre: I Giovani Leoni, da un romanzo di Bernard Shaw. Un mitico Brando nella parte di un ufficiale della wehrmacht che solo alla fine della guerra si rende conto della crudeltà del regime che ha servito. Stupende le scene belliche in Africa. del resto,sull'afrikakorps, tanto di cappello.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Bellissimo film, e grande Brando. 
E questa è la scena cardine de "La battaglia dei giganti", con la marcia militare dei carristi tedeschi, la celebre Panzerlied. Un giovane Robert Shaw che interpreta Von Manteuffel, lo stratega delle panzer divisionen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOA_8uQDo4&translated=1


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Tutte cose allegre.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*...........*

Sempre vecchio ma con scene aeree bellissime: Cielo di Fuoco, con Gregory Peck che per questo film sfiorò oscar. Generale americano che deve risollevare il morale di piloti di uno stormo da bombardamento. Furono utilizzati aerei veri e uniformi di volo d'epoca. Bello. Consigliato !


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Non lo conosco. Sarà difficile trovarlo...
Un film bellissimo è Platoon, di Oliver Stone. 
Alcune scene indimenticabili...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V95di2o3rRg


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo film, e grande Brando.
> E questa è la scena cardine de "La battaglia dei giganti", con la marcia militare dei carristi tedeschi, la celebre Panzerlied. Un giovane Robert Shaw che interpreta Von Manteuffel, lo stratega delle panzer divisionen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUOA_8uQDo4&translated=1


Allora se mi provochi: Peter O'toole generale pluridecorato a capo della divisione corazzata Nibelungen, nonché serial killer di prostitute, inseguito dal colonnello della feldgendarmeria Omar Sharif. L'inarrivabile LA NOTTE DEI GENERALI !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo conosco. Sarà difficile trovarlo...
> Un film bellissimo è Platoon, di Oliver Stone.
> Alcune scene indimenticabili...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V95di2o3rRg


No Cielo di fuoco si trova facilmente perché uscito nella collana DeAgostini Film di guerra. Lo trovi su qualche bancarella di certo. Non perderlo! Altrimenti te lo doppio e te lo mando su dvd.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Allora se mi provochi: Peter O'toole generale pluridecorato a capo della divisione corazzata Nibelungen, nonché serial killer di prostitute, inseguito dal colonnello della feldgendarmeria Omar Sharif. L'inarrivabile LA NOTTE DEI GENERALI !


Ho letto il libro (che mi è piaciuto molto), ma il film non l'ho visto... Peter O'Toole è un raffinatissimo attore, secondo me raccolse molto meno di quanto meritasse.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No Cielo di fuoco si trova facilmente perché uscito nella collana DeAgostini Film di guerra. Lo trovi su qualche bancarella di certo. Non perderlo! Altrimenti te lo doppio e te lo mando su dvd.


 Allora lo cerco senz'altro... grazie mille, comunque!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

Il libro non l,ho letto ma o aveva un piglio ironico, mentre il film era serio. se capita, non fartelo sfuggire. Platoon? Io quelli suil vietnam li amo di meno rispetto a quelli sulla seconda guerra. Comunque Vietnam mi piacciono molto Apocalypse, Cacciatore e anhe Berretti Verdi col Duke .... lo confesso !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Passiamo alla roba forte: Lee Marvin ne ha fatti due da orgasmo.
Quella Sporca dozzina e Il grande uno rosso. Il seoncdo e stupendissimo. Visto rimasterizzato due anni fa. Che bello


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Il libro non l,ho letto ma o aveva un piglio ironico, mentre il film era serio. se capita, non fartelo sfuggire. Platoon? Io quelli suil vietnam li amo di meno rispetto a quelli sulla seconda guerra. Comunque Vietnam mi piacciono molto Apocalypse, Cacciatore e anhe Berretti Verdi col Duke .... lo confesso !


 Anche io preferisco decisamente la seconda guerrra mondiale come periodo storico. Però alcuni film sul Vietnam sono eccezionali... _"l'orrore, l'orrore..."_


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

Anche Robert Aldrich è un regista tosto. A parte il polizzesco anni 70 più bello e cinico che abbia visto in vita mia (e che porca ******* non si trova in dvd, I RAGAZZI DEL CORO , che era il seguito de I NUOVI CENTURIONI, entrambi non comuni, credimi) anche in tema bellico non ci scherzava. Non è più tempo di eroi, nel pacifico e Prima Linea nel Bulge. Ufficiali incapaci e vigliacchi truppa tosta che si fa giustizia da se.
ps Aldrich è il regista de Quella sporca ultima meta con  Burt  reynolds: godo


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Passiamo alla roba forte: *Lee Marvin* ne ha fatti due da orgasmo.
> Quella Sporca dozzina e Il grande uno rosso. Il seoncdo e stupendissimo. Visto rimasterizzato due anni fa. Che bello


_Il grande uno rosso_, è davvero bello. Sai che ha combattuto nella prima guerra del golfo, contro la divisione corazzata "Immortali" di Saddam?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io preferisco decisamente la seconda guerrra mondiale come periodo storico. Però alcuni film sul Vietnam sono eccezionali... _"l'orrore, l'orrore..."_


E allora ricorderai senz'altro Vittime di Guerra di De palma con penn e  Michael J Fox


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora ricorderai senz'altro Vittime di Guerra di De palma con penn e Michael J Fox


 Certo, ed anche _Nato il 4 luglio_.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*.............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, ed anche _Nato il 4 luglio_.


Poi ce n'è uno che non  si svolge in Vietnam ma  ha molti flashback asiatici: Regole d'onore con Lee Jones e S. jackson. Molto bello, davvero.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

Fine primo tempo: vado a mangiare qualcosa. a dopo


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Fine primo tempo: vado a mangiare qualcosa. a dopo


 Razione Kappa, mi raccomando...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

consigli per gli acquisti


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> consigli per gli acquisti


 un contrattacco!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

*Non avevo ancora svaccato*

ciao

Mi fa male il testino


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> Mi fa male il testino


 Inginocchiati sui ceci!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inginocchiati sui ceci!


no perchè poi ti ecciti


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no perchè poi ti ecciti


 Lo dicevo per quello.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

i mufloni ricominciano


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> i mufloni ricominciano


gelosona


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

*ero certo che arrivasse...*



Asudem ha detto:


> gelosona


 Infatti, è gelosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti, è gelosa!


vieni qua bel muflone che ti lucido le corna


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

e anche questo tred è andato in vacca..


missione compiuta


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e anche questo tred è andato in vacca..
> 
> 
> missione compiuta


 Macchè... appena torna rock lo ritiriamo a lucido!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Macchè... appena torna rock lo ritiriamo a lucido!



si ma mentre aspettiamo vieni che ti penso intensamente (con il corpo e con la mente 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Macchè... appena torna rock lo ritiriamo a lucido!


Resisti private MM ecco i rinforzi ! Sul prossimo thread delle ragazze di argomento squisitamente femminile (tipo taglio e cucito, messa in piega e manicure, glielo svacchiamo noi, ok?).


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Resisti private MM ecco i rinforzi ! Sul prossimo thread delle ragazze di argomento squisitamente femminile (tipo taglio e cucito, messa in piega e manicure, glielo svacchiamo noi, ok?).


non hai gran considerazione delle donne se ti sembra che discutano solo di questo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

Eccheme! I migliori aesso, almeno per me.
Il nostro preferito The Iron cross e già sappiamo tutto. Ti faccio vergognosamente notare che il dvd in italiano non c'è. Scandalo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*.......*



Asudem ha detto:


> non hai gran considerazione delle donne se ti sembra che discutano solo di questo


sto scherzando sto scherzando. scusa !


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Resisti private MM ecco i rinforzi ! Sul prossimo thread delle ragazze di argomento squisitamente femminile (tipo taglio e cucito, messa in piega e manicure, *glielo svacchiamo noi, ok*?).


non vedo l'ora


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



Brugola ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora


ciao. come va?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

Poi il mio preferito in assoluto. La Notte dell'aquila (the eagle has  landed) con Michel Caine, Donald Sutherland, Robert Duvall. Tentativo di rapire Churchill da parte di fallshirmjaeger tedeschi. Non mi stando mai di rivedere la scna  iniziale in cui il pluridecorato colonnello Steiner  si scontra con un generale SS e i suoi scagnozzi per salvare una ragazz ebrea che sta per essere messa  su un treno da deportazione. MM se non l'hai visto questo devi procurartelo proprio.
ps Ti faccio notare che sia il protagonista di questo fil che quello della croce di ferro si chiamano Steiner. Felix steiner, se non lo sapessi già, fu l'uomo che forgiò la prima e più potente divisione waffen ss. la La Leibstandardte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E allora ricorderai senz'altro Vittime di Guerra di De palma con penn e Michael J Fox


Bellissimo, ma quasi insopportabile.

Li ho visti quasi tutti ...ve lo dico giusto perché non crediate di parlare solo tra uomini.
Io avevo un papà appassionato e sono cresciuta a western e film di guerra.
Quella soprca dozzina potrei recitarlo ...fantastico (anche se sono tutti bravissimi) Cassavetes


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ma quasi insopportabile.
> 
> Li ho visti quasi tutti ...ve lo dico giusto perché non crediate di parlare solo tra uomini.
> Io avevo un papà appassionato e sono cresciuta a western e film di guerra.
> Quella soprca dozzina potrei recitarlo ...fantastico (anche se sono tutti bravissimi) Cassavetes



cassavetes oltre ad essere bravissimo era un figaccione di prima portata!!
sguardo torbido e tormentato..
bellissimo!! non per niente era sposato a quella bellissima e interessantissima donna della gena rowland 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Anch'io adoro i western....primo fra tutti il grinta e un dollaro d'onore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cassavetes oltre ad essere bravissimo era un figaccione di prima portata!!
> sguardo torbido e tormentato..
> bellissimo!! non per niente era sposato a quella bellissima e interessantissima donna della gena rowland
> 
> ...


La prima volta l'avevo visto da piccolissima ne L'incediario (credo fosse il suo primo film) ...ero piccola, ma non fessa ...avevo preso appunti  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma andando oltre John Wayne, perfetto Ombre rosse, Soldato blu è indimenticabile (avevo copiato il vestito "arrangiato" a Candice Berger)


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Poi il mio preferito in assoluto. La Notte dell'aquila (the eagle has landed) con Michel Caine, Donald Sutherland, Robert Duvall. Tentativo di rapire Churchill da parte di fallshirmjaeger tedeschi. Non mi stando mai di rivedere la scna iniziale in cui il pluridecorato colonnello Steiner si scontra con un generale SS e i suoi scagnozzi per salvare una ragazz ebrea che sta per essere messa su un treno da deportazione. MM se non l'hai visto questo devi procurartelo proprio.
> ps Ti faccio notare che sia il protagonista di questo fil che quello della croce di ferro si chiamano Steiner. Felix steiner, se non lo sapessi già, fu l'uomo che forgiò la prima e più potente divisione waffen ss. la La Leibstandardte


 La Notte dell'aquila è un gran bel film, tra l'altro la storia è parzialmente vera perchè ci fu realmente in cantiere un progetto tedesco per rapire Churchill. Ricordo molto bene la scena che descrivi...
Si, il nome Steiner non è scelto a caso. La divisione della guardia che tu nomini, la Leibstandarte SS, è stata la più agguerrita e preparata di tutta la seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ma quasi insopportabile.
> 
> Li ho visti quasi tutti ...*ve lo dico giusto perché non crediate di parlare solo tra uomini.*
> Io avevo un papà appassionato e sono cresciuta a western e film di guerra.
> *Quella soprca dozzina* potrei recitarlo ...fantastico (anche se sono tutti bravissimi) Cassavetes


 Bellissimo davvero! No, lo so bene... ci sono diverse donne che aprpezzano questi film  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come d'altronde, ed io per primo, ci sono uomini che apprezzano un bel film d'amore.
L'importante è la qualità, in ogni cosa.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> cassavetes oltre ad essere bravissimo era un figaccione di prima portata!!
> sguardo torbido e tormentato..
> bellissimo!! non per niente era sposato a quella bellissima e interessantissima donna della gena rowland
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. E chi lo dimentica Gloria Una notte d'estate? Anche il figlio, Nick Cassavetes è bravo e direi affascinante. A me piace anche tutta la dinastia degli Sheen (Charlie, Martin ed Emilio Estevez).


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Aprile 2009)

*........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissimo davvero! No, lo so bene... ci sono diverse donne che aprpezzano questi film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto sia persa che Te. Anzi, sono in una fase della mia vita in cui i buoni film sui sentimenti non si litiano a piacermi, ne ho necessità. magari apriamo un trhread sui film sentimentali (in senso lato, amore, rapporti umani, sentimenti, emozioni ecc)


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. E chi lo dimentica Gloria Una notte d'estate? Anche il figlio, Nick Cassavetes è bravo e direi affascinante. A me piace anche tutta la dinastia degli Sheen (Charlie, Martin ed Emilio Estevez).



gran bel film. Lei la trovo bellissima e con una faccia molto interessante.

rifatto con la sharon stone era ridicolo


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. E chi lo dimentica Gloria Una notte d'estate? Anche il figlio, Nick Cassavetes è bravo e direi affascinante. *A me piace anche tutta la dinastia degli Sheen (Charlie, Martin ed Emilio Estevez*).


allora devi assolutamente vederti il giallo del bidone giallo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora devi assolutamente vederti il giallo del bidone giallo


Quello sull'operatore ecologico: lo ricordo, carino. E Repo man, lo ricordi? E i ragazzi della porta accanto?


----------

